# Traffic Occupant Protection Strategies



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Traffic Occupant Protection Strategies (TOPS) Instructor class scheduled for June 15-16th at the Burlington PD

If interested please contact Pam King ( Reading Academy ) and fax the MPTC Training Application to the Reading Academy at (781) 942-0968

Here's the link for the MPTC App: http://www.mass.gov/Eeops/docs/mptc/mptc_inservice_application.pdf 

More information on the topic...
Traffic Occupant Protection Strategies Instructor Course - Google Search=


----------

